# Baffin Bay Big Girls



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

This past Saturday I took my sister and two friends down to Baffin. It was a day to remember! All three of my guest caught their personal best trout (ranging from 26.5-28.75). All trophy trout were released for others to chase after photos. We ended up with 6 trout 24"-28.75", 6 in the 20"-24", and topped off the day wading into a school of what I can only guess was several thousand reds all 25"-32". We caught 64 for fun, kept our 12 and then headed home. If you look at the Drone pic, you can see some of the massive school in the top left, top center, and center right. Reds were on top waters. That pic has about 1/4 the school and in 2.5 of water, the reds were 2-3 layers deep on top of each other. Reds were swimming by so thick they'd bump into our legs and I started trying to grab them by their tails. They wouldn't spook, I guess b/c of sheer numbers or no where to go. They had all pushed off the tidal flats and were circling waiting for the water level to rise and let them back in the shallows.

Trout were all deep off structure caught on DSL (red shad seemed to do the trick), Topwaters & some DOAs.

Not many days when the stars align like this on trophy trout and reds, at least for me.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow. Those are nice. Haven't found the big fish in Baffin just yet. Still learning that bay. Good job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Wazo (May 26, 2017)

Want a great day í ¾í´—í ¾í´—


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool.

Got a bigger picture of the drone shot?


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

You ever use the drone to find fish? I was thinking that would be a good idea but I don't know if it's legal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

I've never used a drone to locate fish before and have no idea if its legal or not. 

I had found this school of reds 2wks prior on similar tide/water level/weather conditions and told my buddy to bring it for grins if they happened to be there. I have a cool video from my phone 2wks before of this same school or multitude of schools where they are piling up. I don't know how to operate a drone very well and wasn't about to try to operate his over water and have to pay for it when I kamakazied it into the bay or I'd have gotten a much better pic of the school. He didn't really know what he was looking at with the glare I guess. We have a lot of great video footage from it however which is wild.

Boat was in Cove Harbor Drystack so I doubt I'll be getting down there for a few months until it get's repaired.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I missed this the first time around, probably because of Harvey. Nice work, have you been back?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Well Done !!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

